# sleep with 3 eyes open



## bote (Mar 11, 2010)

this is kind of a poll, I looked for a poll making function but didn`t see it.
I just had a really terrible nights sleep in some bushes in Cusco, Peru. I got into town really late and people told me I`d get jumped and to stay off the streets. Nothing happened, but I couldn`t really sleep. Whenever I`m in the city, unless I find a rooftop, I can`t relax. I`ve always been impressed by those bums that just don`t give a fuck and pass out into stage 4 right on a busy street. 
So I`m wondering if most people sleep lightly/deeply in the city, and how much stuff like alcohol has to do with it.


----------



## Tare (Mar 11, 2010)

Im naturally a light sleeper, but if i feel sketchy about a spot i'll rest but won't sleep, and keep guard for my roaddogs so they can. Then usually the next day i'll catch z''s at a park or whatever. Thats why when i get somewhere, the first priority is to find a place to squat, or secluded place to sleep, and at the same time not being seen doin so. Minus New York. There were quite a few nights i passed right the fuck out on the sidewalk in the LES, but i think we have the same social status as pigeons there so whatever. I've been traveling since may of last year, and am at home for a sec,and im actually a block away from the cc hopout for Flint Michigan, and when i first got back i kept waking up everytime a train would come, like i was waiting for one. Kinda sucks, waiting for trains made me even more of a light sleeper.


----------



## kai (Mar 11, 2010)

I sleep terrible in the public eye but generally pretty well in alleyways and on roofs or in bushes. i have slept on sidewalks and such and am not generally worried about people so much as the noise of the city just keeps me awake. Now if I'm drunk that goes out the window and I can sleep anywhere for however long I need or until I get a rude awakening. That's more the problem with sleeping wherever for me- the rude fucking awakenings "move along, get the fuck out here or wakey wakey"


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 11, 2010)

I definately don't sleep well in the city unless I'm in a squat where no one will bother me or find me. otherwise I'll just walk around all night and sleep during the day


----------



## wizehop (Mar 12, 2010)

Those bums sleep well because they don't have shit and no one has any use for them. I hate sleeping in Urban areas and especially where people pass by. If I'm in a place where I don't feel comfortable sleeping I definitely wouldn't be drinkin.


----------

